# Miles' prep for NABBA UK & EPF UK



## miles2345

Ok, changing to a separate prep thread. I am moving relevant info across but all background info can be found on 'taking the step from junior to novice'.

The plan is to compete in September and October in the NABBA UK (novice) and EPF UK show (U23) which is a qualifier for the worlds.

I started my prep on June 9th

Body fat was just under 13% weighed 255lbs

first 4 weeks are

7 2x whey

9 100g oats and 2xwhey

11 100g oats 8 egg whites 2 yolks

1 200g potato 225 g chicken

3 200g potato 225g chicken

5 50g oats 2x whey

5:30 TRAIN

6:30 BSN PWO shake

7:39 200g potato 225g chicken

10 8 egg whites 2 yolks

500g protein 350g carbs 95g fats

bodyfat would take me to around 220lbs but he reckons to be on the safe side we are looking at possibly 10lbs of water however I'm running Hygetropin so I could put a few pounds on dieting either way I'd be pleased at 210lbs as it would be 10-14lbs heavier on stage than last year.

Never know til the day though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But 210-15 is the goal

My cycle is

weeks 1-6

4ml sust

4ml deca

8dbol/d

weeks 7-11

4ml cyp

4ml equi

oxy/d

12-16

4ml masteron

tri-tren 1ml mon wed fri

primo 2ml mon wed fri

win 8 tabs/d

arimidex

nolvadex

t3/t4

clen last 10 weeks

hyge all the way through 4-6iu /d

Here are a few pics to start with. First is from the start, 2nd 3 weeks in and 3rd 5 weeks in and I'm pleased with my progess, After 3 weeks had gone from 13- to 10 %


----------



## oaklad

good progress in a short time reali!!!


----------



## miles2345

yeah i'm pleased but 11 weeks to go i only dieted 8 weeks for my first show last year, very different diet, low carb low fat, but hope that it drops off steadily from now. I know it'll slow down (hope!!!)

Was having real trouble breathing between leg sets for the last 2 months, and eventually went to the doctor who said he thinks I have asthma so trained with an inhaler today, I didn't realise how bad it was until I could breathe today!!!!


----------



## Guest

Looking very well bro, good progress so far. Im asthmatic too, inhaler helps me big time, esp on legs day!


----------



## miles2345

only time i had probs


----------



## LeanShredded

Don't think you have anything to worry about mate, I was backstage tanning a mate when you competed in the South Coast Show last year, and I was amazed at how ripped you were, and for a junior it was even more impressive.

Looking good mate, keep going.

Can't be easy though trying to stay focused whilst having such a young baby as well. Has this had any effect on this years prep compared to last time?


----------



## Guest

following this with interest miles i am in a similar position at the minute


----------



## miles2345

I cant use him as an excuse mate he's a godsend, and to add to that slept all night from 7 weeks, he's just a really happy content little thing. I am confident however that I have put a solid stone on underneath and taking a step in the right direction trying to balance my physique a bit but i think the next two years will be the two where I make real inroads now that I'm into my leg training and not held back by my knee anymore (other than on hack squats!!)

I have just finished my first year of my Early Years Teaching degree and am now on holiday all the way to the show, the thing that IS affecting me is a bank fcuk up which has meant I have to work 4 nights a week on the door til 2am up to the shows, but I am in my routine now and if I let it stress me out I'll hold water at the end if I am still stressing then, so I'm just getting my head down and doing what needs to be done and not stressing about it.


----------



## notorious1990

looking good buddy, what a change you've made already, i was at your show last year, you looked awsome and deserved your win, will be follwing this thread with interst, good luck to you this year.

Ben


----------



## miles2345

cheers bud, which one were you at??


----------



## notorious1990

south coast, i didnt compete, i knew someone who was in the first timers catagory.

what does your training routine look like then mate?

Ben


----------



## chrisj22

Looking very good, pal.

Massive back by the looks of things. Great conditioning this far out, too.

Obviously your legs need to catch up a tad, but that's to be expected after the trouble with your knee etc.

Things look good


----------



## miles2345

I have to be realistic with my legs they are still weak but massively improved in 12 months especially last 5-6 where i have been able to squat heavy I will get some back pics up in a while (not massive but alright), might take some tonight and put them on after training tonight


----------



## toxo

beefy delts there lad. goodluck with it


----------



## ABOBO

Goodluck Miles.. I competed with you in the portsmouth u21 ukbff. 2007. Finished 3rd.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/shows-pros-inspiration/13453d1206732960-taking-step-junior-novice-help-ca1wup13.jpg

Hopefully we will meet on stage again.


----------



## miles2345

yeh would be good mate have you competed since?


----------



## miles2345

right, someone mentioned my back earlier so i said I'd post a pic, i trained back tonight so it is after training


----------



## steve00

nice thick lats there miles


----------



## ABOBO

no. havent competed since that show.


----------



## Guest

nice tats miles..... oh and good back too


----------



## miles2345

never guess i got 'made in england' when i was 16, oh well, I like my tats but if I knew I was going to get into bodybuilding i never would have got them.

Made me laugh at the west last year when some little guy in another class, competing said he'd seen me at Portsmouth and that I must be gutted that me tatoos killed me... Imagine how touchy you are 30 secs before you go on stage, and someone says that, i just laughed and came back with the winners trophy and said, ****ing tatoo, killed me again. I wanted to say in my touchy state of mind not training, not dieting and doing your tan with marmite and a spoon killed you but I thought I'd keep it to my self and just wish him luck with his presentation :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

ABOBO said:


> no. havent competed since that show.


got any shows in mind mate???


----------



## Guest

nothing wrong with your tats show wise mate i wouldnt say so anyway.

mine will probably cover up when i tan anyway...

reading this thread with interest miles like I said before I am in similar position (although at a lower standard), will be posting progress pics this week hopefully.... but I am planning on competing next year starting at the solent city classic then probably the nabba central....

will get a bit of advice/critique off you when i post them mate!

i remember when i did the south coast.... you know when you are backstage prepping and trying to work out who else is under 21, well i could see a few youngish guys, then they called for juniors and i went backstage, the stage hand came along and told me there were no other competitors, what a relief that was and i have never enjoyed it so much!!


----------



## miles2345

really? I'd hate that I'd rather get beat by guys who were better than not actually beat anyone, my main drive is the element of competition and after all my work I'd be distraught if no1 showed up


----------



## Guest

it was a good relaxant though.... but I understand what you are saying, bear in mind I prepped for the show expecting competition lol.

BUT... since I didn't beat anyone I decided to compete at the mansfield the same year (before the british), to try and 'earn' my place at the finals, and obviously compare myself to the field..... unfortunately for me 2 of the guys were especially good and another 2 were still better than me so I didn't place.

i got beat once by a guy who told me he was over 21, B*stard!


----------



## Guest

and i am more proud of coming last (4th) in my first show but still being invited to nabba novice finals, than any other placing.... it's not all about the winning its the transformation


----------



## miles2345

you should have ****ing leathered him, same happened to scott, I would have driven to his gym and kicked his ****in head in for cheating me out the moment and i would have made sure i left with 'my' trophy


----------



## Guest

lol,,, but he was bigger than me and i was depleted :whistling:

i mentioned it to the promoter but nothing happened, in fact his mate who competed with him in our class was 22, but I beat him so I didn't mind


----------



## gunit

yo Miles,prep going to plan i see.Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## miles2345

cheers gary, seeing Stu this afternoon so i will post an update this afternoon or this evening


----------



## miles2345

Ok, little update.

Saw Stu today, he's happy with the progress I weighed 245lbs, and the calipers read 8.6% body fat, even though they aren't particularly accurate, we use the same pair, same measurements each time etc, so it is still a good guide at progress.

Diet wise, more or less the same for another 2 1/2 weeks as my fat is still dropping, only changing the 2 yolks with each egg meal for 2 tbl spoons of Udos. He said he'd rather add in cardio for half hour in the mornings before breakfast before he changes the diet. At 8 weeks we will definitely start carb cycling but at this point its working so doesnt need changing as we have 10 weeks to go.

The cardio starting tomorrow co-incides with the start of my 2nd cycle of gear, Changed Cypionate for Enanthate, Equipoise and Oxys, alongside this I started Clenbuterol today, Mon, Tues, Thurs & Fri. This cycle is for 5 weeks.


----------



## miles2345

I realised what people have been saying now about the fat profile in BSN True Mass, I got a few tubs of Extreme Build and Recover, much better.

I'll try and put some more pics up over the weekend as I'm going away on wednesday for 10days to france. Visiting my nan and grandad who moved there and dunno who's been to France in August but the whole fcuking country shuts down for a month, luckily they have got the keys to a local gym so I can still go!!!

Started the clenbuterol on monday, taking one tablet a day to start with on MON TUES THURS & FRI and started half hour cardio in the mornings before breakfast, this combined with adding in the Udos oil, I have really noticed a difference this week, bit worried I seem to have lost a bit much in 4 days really but I have also just started 2 naps a day so I'll see how it goes next week.


----------



## miles2345

Trained legs last night and like a [email protected] forgot my inhaler which screwed me up a bit.

Warm up 4x 15 on leg extensions 3 x 12 on leg curls

SQUATS

EMPTY BAR 20, 60K 20 REPS, 100K 20 REPS, 140K 20 REPS, 180K 12 REPS & 8 REPS (GOT 16 LAST WEEK WHEN I COULD BREATHE)

LEG PRESS (240K) SUPERSETTED WITH 40K HACK SQUAT

4 X 10 ON EACH

LYING LEG CURLS 4 X 12

FINISH BURNOUT ON LEG EXT


----------



## Guest

miles looks like things are going well mate looking forward to some more pics


----------



## chrisj22

What's happenend to your bro nowadays, miles?


----------



## miles2345

gone back to bike riding!!!!! i know... dont get me started on it!


----------



## chrisj22

miles2345 said:


> gone back to bike riding!!!!! i know... dont get me started on it!


pmsl..... :lol:

As in......push biking or the motor type? lol

Is he still training, though?


----------



## miles2345

as in mountain biking sh!te!!!! training, kind of, not really though, too busy doing knarley jumps and stuff


----------



## chrisj22

What a waste :confused1:


----------



## dmcc

I really can't believe that Scott has basically quit training! Is he a bit mad or something? Still, at least one of the Leesons is looking good....!


----------



## hertderg

Can't believe it either , he seemed to live and breathe bodybuilding ,his potential in the sport was massive. Lets hope it's temporary and someone makes him see sense 

Good luck with the prep and comps Miles.


----------



## Littleluke

I know of alot of young guys that fall out of it. I think being so young does place alot of pressure with all your mates living it up whilst you choke on dry turkey and brown rice.


----------



## miles2345

I can understand what you mean but IMO if you want to do it then you know you arent bothered about going out with mates and just drinking water, on the other hand I think you know all along deep down if your heads not in it 100% and I think scott was a bit like that, and if that is the case with anyone just dont do it, if you cant give 100% dedication then you waste a lot of time dieting.


----------



## miles2345

hertderg said:


> Can't believe it either , he seemed to live and breathe bodybuilding ,his potential in the sport was massive. Lets hope it's temporary and someone makes him see sense
> 
> Good luck with the prep and comps Miles.


I've tried but its his choice, which I usually dont agree with anyway, but then he is my brother. In fairness he's always been like it, he just cant stick at anything, its a trait of his I can't bare and I try to make him see the benefits of learning to grit your teeth and dig your heels in but I just guess you are either that sort of person or you arent.

Shame but nothing anyone can do


----------



## dmcc

miles2345 said:


> In fairness he's always been like it, he just cant stick at anything, its a trait of his I can't bare and I try to make him see the benefits of learning to grit your teeth and dig your heels in but I just guess you are either that sort of person or you arent.
> 
> Shame but nothing anyone can do


Still though, he stuck with BBing for long enough... I'm sure that he'll come back to the iron soon enough, even if he's not competing.


----------



## miles2345

ok here are some pics, not happy with them, I have leaned up a lot but pics dont seem to show it like the mirror does!! Anyway here are a few 71/2 weeks in 81/2 to go...

edit: oh and weighing about 234lbs


----------



## Guest

miles you seem to have a penchant for black and white phots mate,

looking good can tell bf reduction by abs but you still seem to have kept the size mate so dont be disheartened if the photos aren't as good as the mirror...


----------



## miles2345

thing is I bought a really nice camera, just dont know how to use it!!! just puts slight blur on everything


----------



## Guest

ah right,

by the way how is your son doing...

my daughter is good i saw her crawling properly this weekend for the first time (on hands and knees instead of dragging herself) was well proud


----------



## miles2345

awesome mate, nearly 6 months, can buzz around in his walker, I found this baby channel on sky and he just creases up when I put it on I love watching it. He is so persistent with getting where he wants to go so either rolls the length of the room or pushes with his feet with his head on the floor, he can walk supporting all his body weight if you just hold his hands too, he'll be crawling soon


----------



## Guest

thats wicked progress mate my daughter is 9 month.

loves eating! just like me...

just looking on the web for birthday presents ready for her first birthday, its a while away yet but it is November 5th so I am prepping the fireworks already


----------



## miles2345

thought I'd add couple of measurements, waist down to 34 and chest is just over 51 inches


----------



## miles2345

IF i come in slightly early is it best to get an extra competition under my belt or is it best to maintain the weight and condition and stay focused on the priority show, and then do the shows after if I hold the condition???? wondered what your opinions are on it


----------



## Littleluke

I personally think you should stay focused on the show in mind. That way you can come in 100%.

You can get an awful rebound from shows as you no doubt know which may set you back. Pob from these boards suffered really badly from rebounding "water retention".

Are you going to be using dieuretics?

Luke


----------



## Littleluke

Oh and I'd just like to add. The pictures are very good mate. You have added alot more mass to your legs and your overall package looks alot more mature. Good work  .


----------



## miles2345

i hope i wont need to, i am hoping to have enough time to get bang on without them but will if i have to, I didnt have a problem last time with holding water at the end and I didnt use them last time, saying that you never know what your body will be like this time


----------



## chrisj22

I really like your physique, mate. As Luke said, it's a very mature one.

I may have missed it (or can't be ar$ed looking back), but what is your diet?


----------



## Littleluke

Like you said mate you never know how you will respond this time. Especially as your physique has changed a fair bit. Your conditioning as a junior was awesome though so if you can replicate that with the added mass then you'll do well.


----------



## miles2345

The fact that I will have been dieting for 16 weeks for the first show should allow me to drop fat slowly and carry more mass into the comp, last year it was a bit of a crash diet where I had just under 8 weeks for the Portsmouth and 12 for West, I am worrying a bit that is seems to be dropping off quickly still on 350g carbs a day and I haven't started carb cycling yet.

Diet is

9 - 100g oats 2 x whey and glutamine

11 - 100g oats 8 egg whites 2tbls Udos

1 - 225 chicken 200g potatoes

3 - 225 chicken 200g potatoes

5 (pre train) 50g oats 2 x whey and glutamine

6:30 (PWO) build and recover & glutamine

8:30 - 225 chicken 200g potatoes

10:30 8 egg whites 2 tbls Udos

going on holiday tonight where I have managed to get access to a gym, so nothing will change when I'm away, when I get back I am seeing Sty on the 11th and think carb cycling is due to start that week, ACE!!


----------



## miles2345

if you click on this link you should be able to go to a site where on the left you can watch my routing and final posedown and presentation from the west

http://www.bebo.com/miles8586

or just paste to address bar!


----------



## DEJ

hey bud, liking the new pics, been following thread! everythings looking great mate.

Added you as a friend on bebo by the way lol

Jonesy


----------



## gunit

Nice work mate!upper body is hardening up nicely,Glutes and hams coming in???il be down at the dorset show in 2weeks if ur there,catch up for a chat maybe


----------



## ABOBO

Thanks for the feedback in my thread.. really appreaciate it mate


----------



## miles2345

wont be going to the dorset show mate, what show is it?? they have come in a lot but my **** is where I always hold fat and at the bottom of my back but surprisingly the fat on my back has gone much quicker this year


----------



## Britbb

Miles, your condition is coming in v nicely mate.

You can see your lines coming out now 

Definately added good mass everywhere and a nice pleasing shape.

Keep going bud!


----------



## gunit

the dorset show is the new ukbff qualifier,not sure who is doing it........tkae it easy mate,happy dieting!!lol


----------



## miles2345

Was looking forward to dieting for ages, first 3 days whilst getting the routine during a teaching practice did make me think, what am I doing this for, but now I'm loving it. saying that not carb cycling yet, and I'm on holiday in France seeing my nan and garandad, who is the best chef you'll ever meet and I have to sit and watch everyone eat this amazing food whilst chomping on my second rate french chicken and potatoes

and we CHOOSE to do this!!!!


----------



## ABOBO

Just checked my height today at the pharmacy. and im exactly 6ft tall. But i looked taller from the contest photos.. when last did you check your height?


----------



## miles2345

medicals, gym, hospital, helping my mate do his research for his sports degree all in last 12 months, they all came out 185-6cms, must be decieving but i'd bet my mortgage on you being taller when we met, unless it was just your hair as it was fairly big at the time i guess


----------



## miles2345

So, I'm on holiday in France, and have trained a few times in the gym. Bizarrely had a great back workout but the cable machines dont attach with cables.. oh no... they attach with climbing rope which gives about 6 inches before the stack moves, which took a little getting used to. this is a gyme that has the sort of bars and weights that you get from Argos. I thought I'll crack on and wont moan as I have to train somehow, and at the end of the day its better than nothing and its only a week.

However tried to train legs today, with an uneven floor a warped wall with an 8 inch mirror, carpet tiles that must just be laid to the polar axis and not in line with the wall or the squat rack and a squat rack that is also at its own angle was interesting (especially as the bar wasn't wide enough for the rack and the bit that the weights sit on was inside the rack?!?!?) I was getting thrown off on my warn up sets so had to squat with my eyes shut in the end, but made it a really controlled movement, but still ****e, with only a selection of 4 20k disks and 4 15s I was a little limited to what I could do. Think I'll give em another blast when i get home on saturday.

This week has been the first hard week diet wise, had an amazing cheat period yesterday, my grandad went to town and I stuffed my self til I was verging on heaving. On saturday I went to the gym and trained arms and luckily this gym has a brilliantly lit studio (natural light from big windows) and it was the first day I have been really pleased, abs much tighter, definition underneath my pecs has improved, my back has come in and my quads have come in the most, but this week I have seen my glute tie in become very clear, I'm hopin to see Stuart on the Saturday when i get back so he can see me before my cheat day as my diet is clearly still dropping the fat nicely when combined with the 30 mins walk and the clenbuterol 4 days a week.


----------



## Guest

hey miles looks like it is going well mate dont know how you can stomach france for a week though mate!

i hate it when the squat rack and the mirror/floor are not parallel/perpendicular it screws things up big time!

keep it up


----------



## miles2345

I'll wait til I lose the bloat from yesterday and try and get some pics up on thursday before I leave on Friday


----------



## miles2345

ok so here are a few pics from today before training this time....

I have only just realised that the EPF show has been changed from the date that I originally knew about, so I am considering a rethink. Depending on what Stuart thinks I may do an earlier show as a practise run for the NABBA UK for carb depleting and loading, maybe something like the UKBFF Wales Championships which is two weeks earlier depending on condition, that is 6 weeks away I think?? Probably wont happen as I think stuart will advise sticking to the original show and I'll do whatever he suggests. I can't go too far into october/november as I have my first 3 pieces of work to do that will count towards my final degree classificationwhich has to be my main priority in the scheme of things but I'd rather do more than one show if possible.


----------



## jw007

Looking good mate, easy ready in time...

Nice socks, always a welcome addition to any pant shot


----------



## miles2345

i did think that, i just thought it added a little something, might wear them on stage too, i cant see I'm gonna have a problem, still on naps enanthate and equipoise and 350 g of carbs a day and gonna start carb cycling next week and in 3 weeks start all my cutting stuff


----------



## Guest

miles i have obviously missed this one but when you mention stuart who are you talking about? cheers mate looking good by the way


----------



## miles2345

Stuart is the guy who is doing all my prep


----------



## Tiger81

Never mind the socks check out that old tv set!

Seriously though you are huge dude, looking great.


----------



## miles2345

trust me i think the equipment could be older!!


----------



## dmcc

miles2345 said:


> Stuart is the guy who is doing all my prep


Core? He's from Plymouth (yes?) and you're not that far away...


----------



## miles2345

yes mate


----------



## Guest

thats what i meant miles, his surname, if its stuart core then no wonder you are progressing so well he has an amazing physique so obviously knows a thing or two


----------



## dmcc

Wow. Good experience there, I remember photos of Stuart back about 8-9 years ago and he blew me away.


----------



## Guest

forget 8 years ago what about now lol...

miles i take it you are down plymouth way then? ah torquay....

i am in plymouth (in and out) for most of september so will try and check out stuarts gym


----------



## miles2345

i know, its making a huge difference having someone who really knows there stuff this time, I'm hoping to see him on Saturday when I get home as he will see what i look like before my cheat day and will be able to judge if the 14th is achieveable for a trial run, if he advises not to then thats the road I'll take


----------



## dmcc

Well Pompy, 8 years ago SC was only 20-21... and was a complete monster. I've seen recent photos and he's huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge.

But back to Miles...


----------



## miles2345

Here I got some more pics up from earlier wasnt gonna put side tricep i took it facing away from the light and wasnt fully in the pose but anyway...


----------



## Guest

I really like the front double bi pose, very nice physique mate very pleasing to the eye:thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

taa muchly


----------



## miles2345

anyone know where I can by some calves???


----------



## dmcc

www.syntholcalves.com :whistling:

Mine are about 18" and I never train them. I'll lend you some if you like


----------



## miles2345

mine aren't far off, just seem to have ankles that hit my knees at 100mph, its an improvement on last year where they hit my waist!!!


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> www.syntholcalves.com :whistling:


 Fvcker i actually clicked on the link:cursing::laugh: :lol:


----------



## miles2345

me too, wasnt gonna admit it unless someone paved the way


----------



## hilly

lol boys use warned me cos i almost did pics.

pics look good mate making some real progress. keep up the hard work


----------



## miles2345

on saturday when I have access to some decent scales I'll do a weight and bodyfat check and post it up on here alongside new diet and plan for the next 6-7 weeks


----------



## oaklad

is the NABBA the show in pudsey,leeds on 27th september??


----------



## miles2345

no nabba site says it is Sunday 28th Sep @ Batley Frontier Variety Club, NOT PUDSEY, so I'm glad I checked cos I assumed it was still in the same venue


----------



## oaklad

got a mate competing whose been telling everyone 27th in pudsey better let him no!!!ha


----------



## miles2345

What class is he?? The details above are on the NABBA website, http://www.nabba.co.uk/competitions/index.html second show in.


----------



## clarkey

Miles, I think your looking very good mate and have made some big improvements since last year when you took 1st place at your shows and your still so young!!!! well done pal keep up the good work:thumbup1:...


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, I'm pleased with how its going just pi55ed off that I havent checked the dates of the EPF since I first heard about it, as now it is too late but I really wanna do more than one show as I will have dieted for so long compared to last year.

You got any coming up soon??


----------



## clarkey

miles2345 said:


> cheers mate, I'm pleased with how its going just pi55ed off that I havent checked the dates of the EPF since I first heard about it, as now it is too late but I really wanna do more than one show as I will have dieted for so long compared to last year.
> 
> You got any coming up soon??


I know what you mean mate, especially after all the dieting its hard work.

Yes mate my show is next Saturday been dieting for 12 weeks now, ...Ahhhhh cant wait for the carbs


----------



## miles2345

is it the first one this year?? Is that the UKBFF Dorset one? I might go if I can find someone else who fancies going


----------



## chrisj22

clarkey said:


> I know what you mean mate, especially after all the dieting its hard work.
> 
> Yes mate my show is next Saturday been dieting for 12 weeks now, ...Ahhhhh cant wait for the carbs


Sorry for the slightly ****-erotic hijack, but;

Have you got any pics, Clarkey?


----------



## miles2345

!!UPDATE!!

OK, went and saw Stuart today and he was really pleased with the progress

Weighed 230lbs

Body Fat 6%

He said he isnt going to do carb cycling because the weight is still coming off with the cardio so he isnt going to change for the sake of it, BUT i do need to see him every week now until my show on Fridays or Saturdays before my cheat day.

With regards to the competitions he said he said I'll be ready in 5 weeks and that he thinks I SHOULD do the UKBFF WALES on the 14th September, Intermediates Over 80KGs. He said if I qualify for the Britain Finals I should forget about the NABBA UK on the 28th and focus on the Final just for the experience and If I don't get an invite just do the NABBA UK which gives me the two shows tht I wanted either way.

I trained legs today and for the first time looked in the mirror and could see I'm really not far off now, in two weeks I drop the androgens and start my Masteron, Prim, Winstrol, Tren, Arimidex, T3 and Nolva and the water will come off then and I will be on that cycle 3 weeks before the first show. My legs are vascular and separating nicely all my abs are through, obliques have come through and I plan to hammer them from now to the show to tighten up my waist a tiny bit more, and my back has come in too, all in all very happy :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: !!!!!!!!!!

Psychologically, having prepared for another 7 weeks until my first show knowing now that I only have 5 weeks without sacrificing anything in my preparation has given me a big boost, also getting home to my butchers chicken was like cheating all day after eating the stringy sh!te I had to suffer in France!!

I have started thinking about my routine and stuff now and I think I am going to stick with the same music and routine as last year but refine it as my posing is much better than it was last year, I'd like to do that to directly compare last year with this year when the competitons are over, what do you all think??


----------



## hilly

are you taking any t3 or clen at the moment mate?? what cardio are you doing and how much if you dont mind me asking mate.

awesome progress by the way.


----------



## miles2345

i started clen two weeks ago, one tab in the mornings, mon tues thurs fri, 30mins cario in the morning before breakfast mon-fri, thats it t3 in 2 weeks


----------



## hilly

thnks mate.

have you adjusted your diet from the first page or is it still the same mate?

when will you be next posting pics or are you not?


----------



## miles2345

dropped 7oclock protein shake and swapped egg yolks for udos thats it. but still on 350g carbs a day, when i dont train i just have normal protein without carbs in place of pre and post fraining shakes


----------



## Tiger81

Hello mate, i think i read that you are a PE teacher? I take it your job doesnt interfere with your prep etc and do you not find it a bit hard going running about with your pupils etc in the off-season?

Just interested m8, Thanks.


----------



## miles2345

NO mate just about to start my second year at uni training to be a primary school teacher specialising in early years (up to 8) but will be able to teach anywhere in primary. The school day works out great for eating, 10 break 12 lunch, 3 finish


----------



## Tiger81

Cool thanks for that info mate, im currently thinking of training to do something like this. :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

ok, made it real now, booked 17 tickets for the wales show now, pressure is now well and truly on to pull it in I have to get shredded now as I do not want my **** handed to me on a plate in front of my friends and family!!


----------



## hilly

fair shout mate if anything thats even more motivation to go all the way which im sure you will and by the looks of it mate youv got everything sorted and are making great progress


----------



## miles2345

cheers, I'm really lucky I have a group of family and friends who will always come and support me, my motivation is always not to let them down by not preparing 100%


----------



## miles2345

After last week was the first time that I have ever gone totally nuts on a cheat and I saw the difference it made to my condition throughout the week I went even more nuts yesterday, 2 large dominos, tub of triple chocolate ice cream, whole bag of pain au chocolat from france, half a loaf of brioche with nutella and jam, 1/2 kilo of oats and a pack of maoam chewy sweets (all in 4 hours  ). Except today at the gym although I didnt look quite the same as sunday morning I still looked really lean and didnt look bloaty. Still doing just the half our walk before breakfast and it is doing the trick.

I will now keep track of my weight closely on the run in and weigh myself every sunday morning before my cheat starts I was 229lbs yesterday.

Anyone going to the Wales show???


----------



## dmcc

miles2345 said:


> 2 large dominos, tub of triple chocolate ice cream, whole bag of pain au chocolat from france, half a loaf of brioche with nutella and jam, 1/2 kilo of oats and a pack of maoam chewy sweets (all in 4 hours  ).


Dear god man! I'm surprised you kept that all down! I'd have vommed after the second pizza...


----------



## miles2345

i couldnt breathe deeply when I finished the lot but it was worth it!!!


----------



## notorious1990

im thinking about goin to the wales buddy  not to far from me only about 30 minutes drive.

ill come and say hello if i do go!!

looking very good aswell mate... keep it up.

Ben


----------



## gunit

il be there,supporting Big G in the jrs!!!watch out this guy is going to take some serious beating,,,,got to love those crazy cheat days Miles.Look forward to seeing you onstage mate,all the best

Gary


----------



## miles2345

cheers bud


----------



## miles2345

I'm going to see Stuart tomorrow afternoon, lost another pound and a bit so far this week since sunday morning, it seems to be coming round very quickly, I am dying to get to the end of next week and get on all my cutting stuff, psychologically more than anything now, the mind games aren't anywhere near as bad as last time as I knew what to expect from the start this time. I'll post an update tomorrow afternoon and say if anything is going to change.

All my tickets turned up today too which was good, ****e seats for the evening show, but better than not being able to take any supporters, they've all got mega mouths anyway so will still hear them anyway!! 

To make things more difficult I'll be working tonight, friday night, saturday night, sunday night, monday night and tuesday night, then sae again after that the following 7 days,


----------



## miles2345

I have just got back from seeing Stuart, didn't worry about measuring bodyfat because he said all thats really left is water and anything else is dropping anyway.

Diet

I am going to carb cycle for the next three weeks starting today.

It will be as follows.

MONDAY LOW

TUESDAY LOW

WEDNESDAY MEDIUM

THURSDAY LOW

FRIDAY MEDIUM

SATURDAY LOW

SUNDAY HIGH

LOW DAY -

9 - 75g oats 2 scoops whey

11 - 50g oats 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos

1 - 200g chicken

3 - 150g potatoes, 225g chicken

5 - 2tbs udos, 2 scoops whey

TRAIN

6:30 - build and recover

8:30 - 225g chicken, 2tbs udos

10:30 - 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos

MEDIUM DAY

9 - 100g oats 2 scoops whey

11 -100g oats 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos

1 - 200g potatoes, 200g chicken

3 - 200g potatoes, 225g chicken

5 - 50g oats, 2 scoops whey

TRAIN

6:30 - build and recover

8:30 - 200g potatoes, 225g chicken

10:30 - 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos

HIGH DAY

9 - 125g oats 2 scoops whey

11 -125g oats 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos

1 - 250g potatoes, 200g chicken

3 - 200g potatoes, 225g chicken

5 - 50g oats, 2 scoops whey

TRAIN

6:30 - build and recover

8:30 - 250g potatoes, 225g chicken

10:30 - 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos

A bit gutted had a date at the all you can eat chinese on Sunday!!! only one week left, drop all the test and get on the cutting gear, will be like a pin cushion but at least at that point you know you are nearly there!!

I am going to train legs on my high day for the next two or three weeks depending on when I need to stop before the show.

I liked my tan last year so I think I am going to stick with the Pro-Tan I dont wanna mess about with dream tan because I am not confident with putting it on and too many people look crap on stage because they dont know how to use it.

I AM DESPARATELY TRYING TO GET SOME MT2!!!!!! EVERY SITE I FIND STOPS TAKING ORDERS


----------



## Littleluke

I'm having the same issue with MT2 dude! If you find some, let me know where! Diet looks sweet mate and from your pics is good!

I know the pin cushion feeling mate.. All the fast acting eod jabs are not the most comfortable of feelings!!


----------



## hilly

cant you guys get any off muscle research??

ive just got some from a local source round here started it thursday night at 0.5mg a day. Im hoping for gd results as ive never had a tan. you sleep like a baby on the stuff.


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> I have just got back from seeing Stuart, didn't worry about measuring bodyfat because he said all thats really left is water and anything else is dropping anyway.
> 
> Diet
> 
> I am going to carb cycle for the next three weeks starting today.
> 
> It will be as follows.
> 
> MONDAY LOW
> 
> TUESDAY LOW
> 
> WEDNESDAY MEDIUM
> 
> THURSDAY LOW
> 
> FRIDAY MEDIUM
> 
> SATURDAY LOW
> 
> SUNDAY HIGH
> 
> LOW DAY -
> 
> 9 - 75g oats 2 scoops whey
> 
> 11 - 50g oats 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos
> 
> 1 - 200g chicken
> 
> 3 - 150g potatoes, 225g chicken
> 
> 5 - 2tbs udos, 2 scoops whey
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> 6:30 - build and recover
> 
> 8:30 - 225g chicken, 2tbs udos
> 
> 10:30 - 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos
> 
> MEDIUM DAY
> 
> 9 - 100g oats 2 scoops whey
> 
> 11 -100g oats 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos
> 
> 1 - 200g potatoes, 200g chicken
> 
> 3 - 200g potatoes, 225g chicken
> 
> 5 - 50g oats, 2 scoops whey
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> 6:30 - build and recover
> 
> 8:30 - 200g potatoes, 225g chicken
> 
> 10:30 - 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos
> 
> HIGH DAY
> 
> 9 - 125g oats 2 scoops whey
> 
> 11 -125g oats 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos
> 
> 1 - 250g potatoes, 200g chicken
> 
> 3 - 200g potatoes, 225g chicken
> 
> 5 - 50g oats, 2 scoops whey
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> 6:30 - build and recover
> 
> 8:30 - 250g potatoes, 225g chicken
> 
> 10:30 - 8 egg whites, 2 tbs udos
> 
> A bit gutted had a date at the all you can eat chinese on Sunday!!! only one week left, drop all the test and get on the cutting gear, will be like a pin cushion but at least at that point you know you are nearly there!!
> 
> I am going to train legs on my high day for the next two or three weeks depending on when I need to stop before the show.
> 
> I liked my tan last year so I think I am going to stick with the Pro-Tan I dont wanna mess about with dream tan because I am not confident with putting it on and too many people look crap on stage because they dont know how to use it.
> 
> I AM DESPARATELY TRYING TO GET SOME MT2!!!!!! EVERY SITE I FIND STOPS TAKING ORDERS


Like the diet mate, the simple strategy as i like to do too. Looking ay your low day its more or less what my ' daily ' intake is. Im no diet expert but i feel i tend to feel i bloat on to many carbs, or perhaps im reading things wrong physically and its acyual muscle fullness i feel which may mean im flat now.

As mentioned on other threads im looking to do Leeds UKBFF but again as mentioned i couldnt satrt fully prepping till i came back from my family beach holiday. Which left me a meresly 7weeks 6days to prep. Lets see how that goes for the Inter over 80's.


----------



## miles2345

its not the end of the world if I dont find any to be honest. With reference to the diet even on 350g a day that I have been on until yesterday right from day one I have lost at least 2 lb a week every and this week I have lost 1.5 lbs so I have been lucky and my diet has been very easy to crack on with compared to last time. I think I have got lucky, I think it comes from a mixture of having quite a lot more muscle this year and a very high metabolism and dieting gradually over 16 weeks had DEFINITELY allowed me to carry more muscle through the prep


----------



## The_Kernal

Miles been reading your thread for a while, sounds like your coming together nicely.

All the Baest mate.

Kev.


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate


----------



## miles2345

So only tonight and tomorrow left and I get a couple of nights off, thank god my nights I'm working all co-incide with my late nights!!!! ACE!!!

Someone might be able to help me out with something, I have been having my 2 tbs of Udos, except what I thought were tablespoons are dessert spoons can I ask what everyone else uses?? Table spoons are the real big ones and I have been using desert spoons (next size down)

I went to plymouth yesterday as Paul kindly sorted me out with some of his MT2 and I met his wife and 2 lovely kiddies, I had Louise in the car with Liam who enjoyed playing on the carpet and dribbling all over Paul's couch and carpet (sorry about that!!)

Being as impatient as I am, I did it before work and looked like a bloody beetroot for an hour on the front door, luckily it was dead and I was working on my own so i didnt have to answer too many questions!! I'm going to do 1mg a day for 5 days have 3 sun showers and then do 3 mg a week after that following that with 2 or three sun showers a week to so will keep you posted with the progress I am hoping to end up with my ethnicity being questioned.

Really feeling the difference on my low carb days, starting to panic that time is running out and I still have a bit to go, however it is nearly all water. Saying that I am fully aware the mind games are coming into play and I'm trying to just keep on an even keel, only reason I'm not doing any pics at the mo cos every time I take one I think it looks ****e so I'm just leaving the camera in the cupboard for a couple of weeks. I think after my first whole week of carb cycling and getting on my cutting stuff i'll notice a huge difference in the first couple of weeks, I am very happy with how I look when I'm training and especially how much muscle I seem to have carried through the diet.


----------



## Guest

hi miles glad you finally got some mt2.... and things sound like they are going to plan, to be honest mate it feels like you have been dieting for a bout a week lol but i bet it feels much longer to you.... when you going to get some more pictures up ?keep it up mate


----------



## miles2345

a week!! lol try 11 weeks and funny enough you're right it feels like more than 1!!! 

I might stick a couple up in a couple of weeks


----------



## greg fear

if you are doing the welsh miles will see you there

i think two of my mates are in your class cant remember now :lol:

all the best for the final few weeks


----------



## miles2345

good good, the more the better, a couple of guys entered the weeken that I did


----------



## greg fear

miles2345 said:


> good good, the more the better, a couple of guys entered the weeken that I did


yea will be a good show lots of good guys entering

and i believe tickets have sold out so going to be a big crowd there

cu on the day mate not long left now

i was going to say then you can eat but u are a lucky bugger and can get away with eating alot on your pre comp diet im not jealous honest lmao :cursing:


----------



## miles2345

I'd rather get on stage with a load of good guys and see the standard I need to aim for then do a poxy show where no1 turns up, I really feel for Clarkey, all that prep and effort he has clearly made and then not geting to 'compete' against anyone.

I can eat more cos I have a fairly big frame and I'm 6ft 1in relatively not that much and I have dieted for longer so I can eat more and drop weight slowly. Off season I have at least 700g carbs then down to 350 for a diet still takes dedication but granted its not as hard as my last diet.


----------



## miles2345

I jumped on the scales today after a late night and a full low carb day and I am a lot more relaxed now lost a couple of pounds and can visibly see the difference in the water under my skin from yesterday to this morning. Was down to 224lbs, I want to check what my bf measurement is on friday too just out of interest.

I have chosen my posing music too, I love it and I think it will sound great in a big theatre, on the other hand it is one of those pieces that feels like it is more suited to someone taking stage at 280lbs  lol, but as long as I nail my posing I think it'll be ok.


----------



## 3752

miles it was good to see you on sunday mate i enjoyed our chat, as i said you looked very good with still 4 more weeks to go....just keep with the plan and i can see you doing very well...

hope i have not made your life hell at home with the diet for your missus


----------



## miles2345

Yeah it was nice to meet everyone, didnt realise we'd been there 2 hours!! Shes fine actually cos shes eating food that she likes. I'm much happier now I have seen waht a difference one day of low carbs has made so I got my head beck in the right place now.

I think its always better to be overly self critical than the opposite, but it was good to hear someone who says it as it is, make you feel like you are doing better than you had thought. it'll also be good to just meet up in the morning of the show like you suggested so that I have someone who can see me in the flesh and give me direction with any last minute adjustments if needs be!


----------



## miles2345

so after 2 whole days of low carbs, I weighed myself this morning and was 222lbs, and massively tighter than the weekend, I also have 2 nights off now to get some good sleep which I feel like I really need today, i fell asleep for 1 1/2 hous on monday and tuesday between 1 and 3 both days.

I have visibly dropped a lot of water. I am getting calmer, just this is totally new to me so didn't know what to expect!!!


----------



## ABOBO

Goodluck with the show Miles. Everything looks to be falling into place.


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate


----------



## miles2345

I felt ok today and thought I'd take a piccy just one to show general progress, not gonna start posting pics of every pose now but should give you a rough Idea, I'm happy at tho


----------



## miles2345

forgot to upload it!!


----------



## dmcc

Looking good; looking very good. Nice taper, pecs and abs.


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, its annoying me I cant get a pic to show what I really look like condition wise, but saying that I kinda want people to see it properly on stage not on a pic anyway!!


----------



## miles2345

I am going to see stuart tomorrow, and I am going to ask him to take my bf measurement, I have lost 5lbs since last friday and weigh 222lbs now (102kg), and with my MTII induced tan coming along very nicely things are looking good.

Start final cutting tomorrow, winstrol, primobolan, tri-tren, masteron, t3, nolvadex, arimidex and continue with the clen, that sounds like a lot now i have written it as a list!!


----------



## Guest

Cool looking physique mate.


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate wouldnt mind your back and legs though!!!


----------



## DB

looking good miles legs are far better than the pompy in 07


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, I know they are still a weakness but nothing like last year, I am generally pleased cos I think that I have managed to put on size all over but have balalanced everything up a little bit in the process, I'm still ashamed to have to walk out on stage with my (non-existent) calves, but then I think in the last 2 months I have found a training routine that will work for me now, and I have my priority for next year


----------



## jw007

Getting there mate, looking solid


----------



## nathanlowe

Looking very good.

Do tattoos not hinder your performance onstage ?

Or does it not really matter if you have them or not.


----------



## miles2345

If i'm honest I like my tatoos in their own right, but if I knew I was going to have lost my rugby and turn to bodybuilding I would never have got them.

Performance wise, I couldnt say as I won the two shows I entered, however I would be gracious enough to accept that was I to step on stage with someone with an identical physique and condition, I would expect to be given the postition behind the guy if he had no tatoos. I think you can still see the total package if you have a good physique and condition, but the way I see it is, it'd look better without. You can however show your physique during side poses from the clean side which I intend to in 3 weeks however it isnt't my 'best' side


----------



## hilly

looking good mate coming on nicely.


----------



## miles2345

Just got back from seeing Stuart, he isn't changing anything and is really pleased with how I look.

Bodyfat came out at 5% which I was really happy with and weighing 222lbs, so we'll see how much water is left in a few weeks, only 2 weeks of carb cycling to go before I start depleting and loading.

Cardio is to stay at 30 mins in the morning before breakfast only on monday to friday.

Nolvadex 1/2 tab in the evening

T3 this week is 1 a day,half in the morning, half in the evening and for the following 2 weeks will be 2 a day, 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening

Arimidex is one a day in the final week and then two weeks running into the brits if I qualify.


----------



## jjb1

i think you thickened out up top too bro

but as mentioned legs greatly improved it seems

i thought you looked tops at the west ya won last time though


----------



## miles2345

thanks mate, as long as I hold my own and look as good as i can I'll take whatever I get. I'd like to get to the end of the day and for people to think that they can see that I have improved from last year.

I just ditched the scales this morning, friday morning will be the only day I get on them now, otherwise I'm gonna stress about weight and end up losing weight that I shouldn't.


----------



## miles2345

went to the gym this morning to work on my routine and I have it sorted now, just practice, practice, practice from now in, Louise bought me a pressie, and the CD turned up today so I can play it nice and loud rather than on my I-pod speakers!!

Trained arms this afternoon and had a really good session, looked like I had cross striations on my triceps too.

Going to order my protan on monday I'm getting so impatient now!! 3 weeks today will be eating loads of carbs and tanned up, counting them down!!!!!


----------



## Guest

hey miles looking good mate... i am learning a lot from this thread mate so thank you!


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate its good to hear people show an interest, keeps you motivated, what I might do is take pics in a couple of weeks eg carb depleted and each day of loading with exact diet for each day, then on the day after the show will put all the pics up plus pics my family take from the day and whatever I can get people to email me, simply because I am happy looking in the mirror but I dont like stewing over pictures at this stage as I just look at em and get depressed!! But, when I post them I will post comparison pics I have from the week before the 07 shows.


----------



## hilly

that would be spot on to be honest mate. we can see how your physique changes during the depletion the loading phases would be very interesting


----------



## miles2345

I promise I'll do it, I'll keep track of it in picture form but dont want to post to close to the show (just mean pics), but once I've been on stage I'll update everything. I dont think anyone posts pics to close to the shows they are doing...do they?????


----------



## Guest

i dont think it makes a difference miles if you post pics before the show or not its not like the opposition can do much about ou the week before lol...... to be honest mate as you will know the hard work is being done right now and has been done over the past year or so....


----------



## greg fear

lookng really good miles great progress


----------



## miles2345

I suppose so, must just be preference, IMO it kinda spoils the fun of the day guessing who you're up against and whats being hidden!!

cheers Greg, you'll have to come and introduce yourself if you're gonna be there too, apparently got a fair few in already so should be fun!!


----------



## greg fear

miles2345 said:


> I suppose so, must just be preference, IMO it kinda spoils the fun of the day guessing who you're up against and whats being hidden!!
> 
> cheers Greg, you'll have to come and introduce yourself if you're gonna be there too, apparently got a fair few in already so should be fun!!


yes im going to be there so will introduce myself. have got my ticket there's about ten of us going up to watch so will give you some extra support up there mate.


----------



## miles2345

it will always be welcome and is always more than reciporicated with my lot, I got 16 people coming my little cousin normally smuggles an air horn in!!  but my friends and family were blessed with loudness as many will know the more noise the better, adds to the occasion and makes the day more memorable!!


----------



## miles2345

HIGH CARB DAY TODAY, feel a bit more human and a little less touchy, sh!t night at work last night full of the usual bank holiday [email protected], I need some carbs today cos tonight will probably be worse!!

Trained legs today, still sticking to nothing heavy,

Leg Extensions - 50k 4 x 20

5 x Leg Press 20okg (20) SUPERSET Hack Squat 40k (x10)

Leg Extensions 60k 4x 12 very slow hold at top

Leg curls 50, 60, 70 k x 20, 15, 12 10

Stiffleg deadlift

40 reps bodyweight squats on BOSU ball (makes me sweat more than anything)

Felt fried, inhaler really helped today as it was baking in the gym today. Got Pi55ed off when the gym shuts at 4 and they turned all the lights at 10 to.

Look on the bright side only 2 more sessions to go!!


----------



## pea head

good luck bro. looking well


----------



## miles2345

THANKS MATE


----------



## miles2345

I need to get some vitargo for my carbing up phase I'm buying all my last bits and pieces now so it is all here well before I need it, meaning I won't be stressing out closer to the time.

I thought Vitargo was just Vitargo, didnt realise there are so many different variations. I'm assuming I need Vitargo pure?!

Can a few of you who know about nutrition and carbing up tell me if this is a decent product http://www.vitargo.co.uk/ProductInfo.asp?p=2168 ,

*Nutritional Information:*

*
*

*
*Per 100g

Energy value (kJ/kcal) 1550/370

Protein (g) <0.5

Carbohydrate (g) 92

of which barley starch (g)90

of which simple-

carbohydrates (g) <0.5

Fat (g) <0.5

Cheers


----------



## Kezz

you are looking great in that pic mate, good luck with it


----------



## miles2345

cheers, fingers crossed!!


----------



## gunit

The vitargo in that link mate is all good,doesnt sit heavy on ur stomach and will work well for u.Hope ur last few weeks prep go well and i will be at the welsh looking forward to seeing u out there,iv heard there are 3 savage lightheavies competing all ready for top 5 at the brits.Ger Baldwin will likely squash all the jrs as he makes me look like iv never trained and i thought i was looking half about in the mirror last week!!!!lol

Plus there is you looking to win ur class,,Welsh will be an awesome show!!

Good luck mate


----------



## miles2345

cheers Gary, good to meet up again, obviously I'd like to win, but I have to look at the big picture...

my goal for last year was to use this year as a stepping stone and utilise the rebound and to get my legs to a level where I can train them hard without training around my knee. Fortunately, I have been able to hit my legs for a good 6 months before I started my diet and made more progress then I expected, although they are still in need of more of the same work.

Basically, I am happy with the years work, I think I'll be in good condition on the day, as long as people look at me and think that I've presented myself well and made noticable progress from 2007, if that happens I'll be pleased with whatever position I get.

However I make no bones about my competition goal, I have worked hard and when the day comes, I want to place and I want to qualify for the finals. IMO if you are planning on competing without that goal then I fail to see the point in doing it lol


----------



## gunit

good stuff mate,you will be fine at the welsh!!!Im sure you will have a great lineup aswell.Everything you said there is spot on.There is a lot of guys living in fantasy land when it comes to getting out there,u sound like ur head is bang in the right place and that makes a massive difference.

All the best and happy carb up in 2weeks time!!!lol


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, I'd rather place 3rd in a good line up with a load of competitiors than win a trophy uncontested or against someone who looks like they haven't bothered dieting!!


----------



## bigsteve1974

miles2345 said:


> I need to get some vitargo for my carbing up phase I'm buying all my last bits and pieces now so it is all here well before I need it, meaning I won't be stressing out closer to the time.
> 
> I thought Vitargo was just Vitargo, didnt realise there are so many different variations. I'm assuming I need Vitargo pure?!
> 
> Can a few of you who know about nutrition and carbing up tell me if this is a decent product http://www.vitargo.co.uk/ProductInfo.asp?p=2168 ,
> 
> *Nutritional Information:*
> 
> Per 100g
> 
> Energy value (kJ/kcal) 1550/370
> 
> Protein (g) <0.5
> 
> Carbohydrate (g) 92
> 
> of which barley starch (g)90
> 
> of which simple-
> 
> carbohydrates (g) <0.5
> 
> Fat (g) <0.5
> 
> Cheers


thats the one mate very good product...

i use it myself.. (well used to havent used in a while):laugh:


----------



## miles2345

cheers, I'm going to order it tomorrow morning, 1 will do for three days carbing up wont it?

Hows your prep going, should meet you on the day, putting 2 & 2 together I'm assuming its you who Paul is prepping??


----------



## miles2345

Worked five of the last 6 nights, low carbs day on Monday and Tuesday, gym at 8:30 for cardio this morning and officially feel like sh!t for the first time, looked flat and sh!t this morning in the gym too.

Just had breakfast, 100g oats as it is a medium carbs day today, woohoo!! Looking forward to savouring the moment when I get out of a 12 minute sunshower, in the little room with over lighting and a good mirror, where I will have all my veins hanging out again, even if it is just for 30 seconds.

EVERY LITTLE HELPS!!


----------



## Littleluke

> where I will have all my veins hanging out again, even if it is just for 30 seconds.


LOL! two days before the muscle Mayhem I went to see James and the carbs hadn't kicked in yet so still quite flat in his gym.. Then on the way back to Phils I fell asleep. .When I wokeup up I could feel the veins in my legs through my trousers so as soon as I got out the car I dropped my trousers in the middle of phils street LOL! I was like LOOK!!! Veins!!! PMSL! God knows what his neighbours thought!! Never mind


----------



## miles2345

I get that standing at work all night, I stand still for so long my veins in my legs pop out then, few people may have noticed the occassional little stroke I give my inner thigh to feel em but I'm sure they don't think its weird or gay in any way :confused1:


----------



## Littleluke

PMSL! You're a funny one Miles.


----------



## miles2345

Ok, thought i'd stick a couple of pics on, feeling really flat but going brown!!


----------



## carly

looking really good sweeti!! :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

thanks!


----------



## Guest

Superb! :thumbup1:


----------



## Golden Man

Hope you achieve the look your after


----------



## greg fear

looking good miles :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

Cheers Con/Greg, just jumped on the scales after medium day yesterday and still weighing 220, I think I look better than last week but bit concerned as I would feel happier if a couple of pounds had come off, hopefully I'm not holding as much water as I expected to be at this stage.

Golden Man, I couldnt speculate about what I'll look like on the day on stage but comparing pic from this time last year I couldnt be much happier with how its looking!


----------



## Golden Man

Looking good christ wish I could weigh even 180 on stage.Keep up the hard work


----------



## adrian1436114556

looking dryer now, starting to harden up good.

will you carb depleat then do your 3 day load ,or see where your at nearer the time mate.


----------



## shorty

looking great miles.. shoulders are huge... :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

cheers!

Adrian, the plan is Week after next Mon, tues, wed to carb depleat and to then go and see Stuart at his place fairly late on the wednesday night so he chan check that I am FULLY depleted so that there will be no danger of spilling over whilst carbing up. My vitargo will be here today and I will be using it to carb up on the Thurs, Fri and Sat at the same time as dropping the water over those few days too. Obviously everything is subject to changed based on the situation in that last week. But so far everything has gone to plan so (touch wood) the next two weeks will too


----------



## DB

best of luck mate.. looking good in the pics dude..

good luck with the last run in to the show!


----------



## miles2345

Cheers Barry


----------



## clarkey

Big improvements Miles looking great mate.. :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

likewise!!! hopefully get to meet up at the final!


----------



## adrian1436114556

your on track mate,thanks for sharing your plan,

2 weeks away ,where does it go .


----------



## miles2345

Tell me about it mate, only seems a few weeks ago that I started dieting back in the start of june


----------



## Kezz

good going Miles, looking great


----------



## adrian1436114556

i started dietting the beginning of feb for the west ,i should have done 16 weeks slow diet like you, to retained size but i went flat out for 12 weeks and looked stringy ,but got it back after the west for the final so alls not to bad .

i just uped my ratios after the britain and started pulling them in again 12 weeks out from the universe .

ground hog day realy aint it ha.

well grind on mate not long for your 60 seconds to show what its all been for.


----------



## miles2345

can't wait I love my music, I am practicing a lot and I think it will be effective in a theatre with the music really loud


----------



## miles2345

I am getting fcuked off already with all the shots, my delt is killing my thigh is killin, my **** was this morning until I stuck one in my leg which has more than taken my mind off it!!! I feel like I have been filling myself with fcuking battery acid.

On a lighter (well darker I guess) note, back on the MTII today, I fully intend on being all teeth and eyes!!!!


----------



## bigsteve1974

miles2345 said:


> cheers, I'm going to order it tomorrow morning, 1 will do for three days carbing up wont it?
> 
> Hows your prep going, should meet you on the day, putting 2 & 2 together I'm assuming its you who Paul is prepping??


only just seen thi post.. yeah im good thanks... and prep going good.. yeah pauls helping me....

defiantley meet up on the day...

steve


----------



## leveret

I think you look fantastic, the last photos you posted are similar to how I want to turn out. Keep up the good work.


----------



## miles2345

Just seen Stuart, I am now going to do cardio every day til next sunday, 40mins min. Last proper leg session is this Sunday (result). Other than that everything is staying the saome. Seeing him next friday to write up carb depletion programme and I have decided not to work any mid week nights on the week of the show as I think I'll get stressed out and end up holding water.

Vitargo turned up today too so everything is now ready so that is one less thing to worry about .


----------



## chrisj22

Sounds like it's all going to plan, mate.

You look awesome, chap.


----------



## hilly

looking real good mate.

how have you been taking your m11 and how often have you been using the sunbeds mate?


----------



## miles2345

3 a week at the mo, after the 1mg ed for 5 day loading phase now 3 mg a week and 3 sunshowers alternate days, going to do a lot in the week before the show though, prob 1mg ed from thursday to thursdy with sunbeds too


----------



## Kezz

are there any sides to it mate?? i am thinking of using it too


----------



## Guest

kezz there are many sides, nausea, flushing, weird dreams. but none of them are anything to shout about mate, it is pretty good stuff!

miles - keep it up big lad i will be down your way in the next week or two think i might check out stuarts gym or maybe the one paul scarborough trains at


----------



## Kezz

nice one mate, cheers


----------



## miles2345

i'll be down there a few times from now so say when youre going, might bump into each other.

Stuart is going to confirm either way next week but he said he's going to try and come to the show to sort me out on the day and make sure everything runs well. it would be a real boost if he could make it, just so that i don't have the added pressure of relaying info over the phone. I'll feel much more confident if he can see me in the flesh during the day and just tell me exactly what I need to do and make any last minute adjustments etc


----------



## bigsteve1974

Not long now.. 2 weeks,,.,...... yeeee haa.... its going to be a bloody busy one...

steve:thumb:

been to see paul scarb's today.. everything going to PLAN...


----------



## miles2345

glad to hear it, way i look at it is one week of cardio, last legs tomo and then its just tick off training individual bodyparts over the next week, and we got to enjoy the the last week even if the depleting will be disgusting!!!


----------



## miles2345

Took a pic in the middle of the day yesterday, LOW carb day, was happy seem drier.

Note not an ab shot i was leaning back.


----------



## miles2345

Also, had a result at work, a woman who takes pictures of all the clubbers each week is a proffessional photographer who has just bought a studio, she wants some black and white body shots and was talking to Scott who sent her my way. The day after my show I'm going to go down to plymouth and have a loada pics done, which she will use in her portfolio and give me all the edited prints for free. Went on her site and she is a brilliant photographer, can't believe my luck really!!


----------



## hilly

lookin nice and lean in the pic mate vascularity is good what bf do you reckon ure at at the min.

good news about the photographer you are lucky mate.


----------



## miles2345

i'd say under 4, just guessin was 4.6 on calipers friday before last


----------



## hilly

very impressive mate keep up the hard work


----------



## 3752

nice progress Miles...

pompey - i train at Stuarts Gym mate


----------



## miles2345

cheers paul, i'll be down on friday to get the ins and outs of carb depleting, then going down late wednesday night next week so he can see if I'm fully depleted then again on the saturday before the show


----------



## miles2345

12 days to go, second low carb day in a row, glad I can eat a bit more tomorrow, want to be at the gym all the time, even though I cant. I am doing a 4 mile walk every morning, takes about 55 minutes, big difference this week since I started it on Saturday.

working tomorrow night and thursday only four nights left as I have taken all of next week off to relax and focus.

Just keep thinking this time next week i'll be about to start my last day of depleting!!

Louise went to the petshop to pick up some bits and pieces for my snake and our spiders and the guy who owns the shop had just returned from a long break. Last year the vet killed my bearded dragon and the guy had seen him a few times and was gutted when i told him and said if I ever want one I can have one of his breeding stock. So Louise spoke to him today and Louise thought it would give me something else to focus on if she took him up on his offer, he is setting everyhting up tomorrow morning so i can pick it up and plug it in, I now will have a 3ftx2ftx2ft viv to add to the collection in my lounge !!!


----------



## miles2345

One week and I'll be carbing up, I am at the stage where I am happy with how I look, I have done everything that I could have done and will continue to do so until the show. I have take a couple of pics too, what do you think?...


----------



## miles2345

thats better uploaded wrong picture


----------



## greg fear

looking good miles, this show is going to be a cracker,

see u on the day mate


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate will do


----------



## hilly

u lookin fookin awesome mate well done. thats roughly were i want to be this time next year or maybe the year after lol


----------



## miles2345

thanks mate


----------



## dmcc

Woo... Miles, where's your waist gone? Looking great, shoulders are ace and your legs are coming in nicely.


----------



## robbo21

Hey miles, looking real good in those last pic's. Right on spot. Got a couple of mates in the same class as you and looking like its going to be a good battle for placings, all the classes in the show this year are starting to look like having cracking line ups. U90kg especially!

Marc


----------



## miles2345

Thanks for that colin, I HOPE to place well but at the end of the day, depends who's there on the day, I'm at the stage where i am 100% happy I have done everything in my power to be as good as I can be and hopefully it will prove good enough, hopefully the last week will run to plan and then we'll see what happens on the day.

I am seeing stuart today so will post an update, late afternoon

Cheers for the comments guys

Miles


----------



## DB

looking very useful there miles! best of luck dude and hopefully be standing next to u in just over 6 weeks!


----------



## adrian1436114556

all the hard work is done mate the fats off by the looks of things,well done ,just carb and enjoy ,good luck.


----------



## miles2345

cheers barry, thats the plan!!  thanks adrian.


----------



## miles2345

Saw Stuart today and he was really happy with my condition, he said I haven't lost any size and look bigger every time he sees me which I was pleased with. He also said that today is the best he has seen me and that I am in better condition then I was in at the West last year. I have my depletion diet sorted and sadistically can't wait!!

Looking forward to it so much, Stuart really made me feel good today and I can't wait to get on that stage!!!!!


----------



## greg fear

all the best for your final week and the depletion phase mate


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, I have just finished my last cardio, working tonight for the last time too, won't be a long one though, touch wood!! Got diet and training sorted for the week, I know it'll be hard and I am panicing about something I've never done, but I'll just follow what Stu has said to the T, and I know I'll be there ready on sunday!!

Be half way there this time next week, I just cant wait,


----------



## 3752

i saw Stuart on Friday and he said he was impressed with how you have come in and your focus, as you have said mate follow the plan and you will be fine...


----------



## miles2345

cheers, he said he is still intending on coming up but he has convinced me to use dream tan on the day as a final coat, he said that if he didnt make it you might do it for me, I know you are there with someone else but would that be ok with you should he not be able to make it?


----------



## miles2345

Just sitting watching a film trying to kill a bit of time, its amazing how productive you can make your days when you're trying to kill time. Just sitting thinking that this time next week the evening show will be taking place!!

I can't wait for tomorrow just cos then its officially the run in psychologically, by wednesday night/part of thursday, the hard bit is over, the next day or two can be enjoyed, and then gett tanned up on saturday, I even keep smelling my protan and the smell of makes me buzz!!


----------



## Littleluke

Miles!

Very impressive mate. You have a very nice physique and your legs have improved alot since you last stepped on stage! Your conditioning is looking very nice and you carry some good size! All the best mate!


----------



## miles2345

cheers buddy!!


----------



## bigsteve1974

7 days to go......Started depletion today..... 

A bloody *BIG thanks to paul Scarb's* for keeping me focused (SANE)and answering every single phone call,,every single text no matter what time of day/night...really kept me going and given me that motivation.... :beer:

Thanks

Steve


----------



## bigsteve1974

bulkaholic said:


> All the best to you Miles and Steve. I will be coming over to the show for pre-judging so will be good to meet people there.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Colin


thanks see you then

steve


----------



## adrian1436114556

glad your on target mate ,not long now.

good luck to you as well steve.


----------



## miles2345

I start mine tomorrow steve, anyway hope it goes well!! Sadistically I cant wait, everyday that I feel noticably worse is one day closer to some carbs!!!

Bulkaholic - just come and introduce yourself at some stage mate.

Anyway I'm sure there will be a lot more posts this week as I try to fill my time doing something meaningful.

Steve, feel free to post as much as you like about your week too on here, sure it will make it a better read to follow for everyone over the next 6 days!!


----------



## Britbb

Damn! I havent been paying attention to this journal for ages, sorry miles...only been on the general section really and forgot about this part of the board.

You look quality! Like you are gonna come in looking wicked on stage mate. Lovely shape and nice aesthetics!

Hope it goes well next week mate. Just keep your head cool, infact just do what you need to do and stick to the plan, forget about the competition itself, just stick with your plan and practice your posing a bit. Keep your mind is nice and clear.


----------



## bigsteve1974

miles2345 said:


> I start mine tomorrow steve, anyway hope it goes well!! Sadistically I cant wait, everyday that I feel noticably worse is one day closer to some carbs!!!
> 
> Bulkaholic - just come and introduce yourself at some stage mate.
> 
> Anyway I'm sure there will be a lot more posts this week as I try to fill my time doing something meaningful.
> 
> Steve, feel free to post as much as you like about your week too on here, sure it will make it a better read to follow for everyone over the next 6 days!!


iwill be mate... glad to share the pain..lol.... :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, it really helped taking a couple of pics that I was genuinely happy with, really put my head in the right place for the last week. I have to think about the show because to me stepping on stage with my friends and family coming all that way to support me is my motivation to stick to everything and stay strong. However I dont give a thought about who will be there as to me its irrelevant, I fully intend to be my best and hope its good enough to challenge for the places, but if not I have 100% peace of mind as I could not have done more than I have, I have stuck to the plan 100% and its working so far, bring it on, i cant wait!!!


----------



## miles2345

However I fcuking despise losing!!!


----------



## joeyh1485

how you finding the last part of your prep in relation to your son?

I know it was asked at the begining but is it getting harder the closer the show comes?

I find it dificult to get all my meals and get to the gym when I've got my son and he's 18 months so it must be a nite mare for you as I believe your son is younger?

Good luck for the show mate


----------



## miles2345

to be honest mate the only thing that has been hard is working 5 nights a week but I really dont let things get to me, I choose to do it and part of that choice is making sure none of my other commitments suffer unecessarily. With reference to Liam he's 7 months now and to me has made my whole diet easier. Because I am at uni, I didn't see him very much for the first few months in the days. However my diet has taken place through a 12 week break so I have got to spend time with him every day, watch him roll over, learn to crawl, his first tooth has come through and it has taken my mind of the monotiny of the diet. He's just awesome, I'd never try and use it as an excuse, as I knew I had him before I chose to start preparing and if I was going to let it be detrimental to my prep there would be no point in doing it, Louise is awesome too, I work nights so she gets to go to bed earlier and she sorts him out in the morning, she's really supportive and love me doing my show so she helps as much as possible. Its been a lot better this time, I was so awful to her last time I knew I couldnt be like it again so I have made a conscious effort from day one not to be horrible to everyone, and its just become habit now to bite my tongue when I wanna snap at everyone.


----------



## 3752

Jenny shares Louise's pain mate


----------



## miles2345

Dont they all!! Saying that Louise was so bad for periods when she was pregnant, she agreed that she owed me a couple of shows. Chilbirth is easier than dieting!!


----------



## 3752

i agree mate...we diet for 12 weeks and endure the pain they get pain for what 2 maybe 3hrs  best not let Jen see this


----------



## joeyh1485

sounds like it all fell into place perfectly timing wise mate


----------



## miles2345

Pscarb said:


> i agree mate...we diet for 12 weeks and endure the pain they get pain for what 2 maybe 3hrs  best not let Jen see this


 Likewise!!


----------



## bigsteve1974

Pscarb said:


> i agree mate...we diet for 12 weeks and endure the pain they get pain for what 2 maybe 3hrs  best not let Jen see this


she see's that mate your in for it... :tongue: :ban:


----------



## miles2345

just quick update, at mums house as my laptop is shagged!!! second day depleting going well and feeling nice and ****e!! seeing stuart tomorrow night so will try and post what he says on thursday


----------



## gunit

Best of luck on sunday Miles.I will be at the show.I no its going to be a stonker so stay focused!!

All the best


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate just seen stu, depleting one more day carbing up from friday cant wait!!! feeling it now big time


----------



## bigsteve1974

miles2345 said:


> cheers mate just seen stu, depleting one more day carbing up from friday cant wait!!! feeling it now big time


finished my depleting today... cant describe the pain... :lol: .. never done it this way before.. really cant wait to bloody eat tomorrow... :thumbup1:

steve


----------



## miles2345

(I wrote this at 6 this morning but went to post it and iunternet died)

(wrote this at 6 2day but had no connection when i tried to post it )Thank fcuk for that, the sun has come up after not sleeping a wink it was a very welcome sight, every time I thought I was drifting off I somehow found another racehorse sized **** bursting my bladder, look much flatter though, skin is less springy and I know today is the day with a morning and evening double depletiting training split that will set me up perfectly for my carbs. Going back down to see stuart this evening.

I was worried yesterday because every other sentence I said came out right and I felt too human, I feel much more content and positive having not slept a wink, feeling like death warmed up and safe in the knowledge that I'm going to ba a miserable c*nt all day to everyone, now I know I'm on track 

24hours to go and I'll be sitting here clock watching to my first meal of 100g oats 2 bananas and 225g chicken.

It is nearly here!!!!!

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, can't wait


----------



## 3752

miles2345 said:


> Going back down to see stuart this evening.


What time you down mate i will be in the gym at 5.30pm


----------



## miles2345

trained this morning, think I'm nearly there now, one more session tonight will do it i think just to be certain, I am going to watch the end of die hard 4 that i started watching last night, then off to morrisons to buy some diabetic jam, yams, rice cakes choccy for the day and some salty crisps


----------



## miles2345

hi mate, i'll be leaving torquay between 430 and 445 so will definitely be there at 530-545, hang around for a few mins I'll definitely be there


----------



## 3752

i will be training at 5.30 so will definatly be there


----------



## gym rat

hey miles i havent commented on your thread but have been reading it religously, goodluck for the coming show, im sure you'll do very well, big, asthetic and ripped, all the best mate


----------



## miles2345

Pscarb said:


> i will be training at 5.30 so will definatly be there


K mate will see you later then



gym rat said:


> hey miles i havent commented on your thread but have been reading it religously, goodluck for the coming show, im sure you'll do very well, big, asthetic and ripped, all the best mate


Thanks mate I'll have so many different people with their cameras I'll definitely have some pics up on the night, unless I get my **** kicked in which case I'll be stuffing my face and I'll do it in the morning  joke


----------



## miles2345

just got back from plymouth, saw stuart and Paul and they both agreed i can start loading now, i'm like a little kid now I have had that reassurance, I cant waitto have my bananas, jam, potatoes rice cakes etc hahahahahahahaha

on a downer spent an hour lookig for yams and cant find them anywhere


----------



## Guest

miles2345 said:


> on a downer spent an hour lookig for yams and cant find them anywhere


Tesco do yams if you have one near you 

Lin x


----------



## miles2345

think they are out of season only place within 30 miles that had any was plymouth morrisons but now they are out.

Going to try farm shops tomorrow

I have been told for two days lay down with my feet up watch films and eat, what a life, last meal of depletion down, I cant wait for what tomorrow holds in store!!!!


----------



## miles2345

funny cos first thing tomorrow morning at 930am i have to meet my head of course at a school that I used to work at and hope to get a job when I qualify so she can have a look around the school.

The appointment was luckily made on friday, would have been interesting today as on the phone to two of my mates I literally couldnt get a sentence out after training for the second time today which they inevitably found side splittingly hillarious. I'm gonna be buzzing round for half hour with my jam ricecakes vitargo oats etc in me after my first 2 meals, and i'll want to be out of there as soon as possible to just chill out


----------



## miles2345

just a quick one, slept ok last night but went to bed when my eyes were hanging out which helped. I am sitting here with my bowl off porridge, 2 bananas and chicken sat in front of me waitinig for the clock to stricke bang on 7:00

and it just has... it begins!!!!!


----------



## Littleluke

enjoy carbing up man! It's such an amazing feeling after feeling so **** isnt it ? LOL


----------



## miles2345

cheers someone told me yams and sweet pots were different, i have a bag of sweet spuds in the fcuking cupboard!!!! good waste of 3 hours last night and today!!!

Yeah its a nice feeling luke, but it doesnt feel right, i just did all my shaving, i cant leave it longer but I couldnt do it earlier because my hair grows so fast,i can only clipper my torso.

I'm just trying to bear in miind how much of a difference that last night makes to how you look, i'll put my first coat of protan on tonight thenthree coats through the day tomorrow, I'll do first tonight because it has alcohol in and thins your skin a bit.


----------



## miles2345

got my first coat of tan on, feeling positive and I'll see what I look like in the morning, getting hair cut at 8:30 second coat just after 9, buzz down the gy for 10ish to have a look at everything then chill out all day apart from two extra coats of tan. maybe one depends how the others go on. then down to plymouth at 6 to see stuart for the last time before the day, back home, and look forward to my pizza at midnight. Cant wait to cut the water, psychologically it'll help me wehn I go to sleep as I know how much of a difference it makes over night with all the other stuff going on


----------



## miles2345

15 minues til the last meal of this fantastic day... rice cakes and peanut butter, let it go dwn go to bed and roll on tomorrow, 24hours from now I'll be deciding whether to cook my cheeses pizza from the freezer or to give dominos a bell!!!


----------



## 3752

Pizza now who's fantastic idea was that


----------



## bigsteve1974

Pscarb said:


> Pizza now who's fantastic idea was that


Yeah share them ideas this way then lol.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Marsbar

cheese pizza, amongst lots of other tasty stuff, worked a treat for me in my pre comp prep (thanks Paul 

Good luck Miles .. you look v sharp


----------



## miles2345

Pscarb said:


> Pizza now who's fantastic idea was that


mmm, left me with a dilemma though, do i treat my self to a dominos os save the extra towards fuel and get goodfellas, als on a serious note, what size??



bigsteve1974 said:


> Yeah share them ideas this way then lol.. :thumbup1:


do you not get anything tonight, what a cruel bastard, if not I tke back the whole pizza thing, it was a misunderstanding for tomorrow night not tonight



Marsbar said:


> cheese pizza, amongst lots of other tasty stuff, worked a treat for me in my pre comp prep (thanks Paul
> 
> Good luck Miles .. you look v sharp


Cheers mate, looking a lot better this morningthe coat of protan last night has noticably thinned my skin alond with the diuretics really kicking in now. I feel like I could eat a lot more carbs based on how I woke up this morning but I'll see Stu later and see what he says, might get me eating through the night


----------



## hilly

good luck mate for the comp. all your hard work will pay off mate and im sure you will get what you deserve.

dominos all the way with a garlic pizza bread and waffles for desert no messin about


----------



## 3752

Miles make it a 10" if it is thick crust and 15" if thin


----------



## 3752

bigsteve1974 said:


> Yeah share them ideas this way then lol.. :thumbup1:


 don't you worry mate i only share my best tips with my guys


----------



## miles2345

i'm flattered you feel so close to me paul


----------



## miles2345

so large dominos is probably just about right then


----------



## Marsbar

Paul had me doing 1000g carbs on the first day of my carb up .. was sweating like a furnace!


----------



## miles2345

i feel like I could cope with a lot more but just doing as I'm told its served me well and I'm sure it will continue to do so. Just got back from seeing stuart, he was very pleased and said that he was impressed with how much I have come on in a year and how I have brought my legs up, which gave me a bit of a lift going into tomorrow. I am now confident that I couldnt have done more this year, it looks like everything is going to come in perfectly timed for tomorrows competition and it has put me in a place where I can now totally relax and accept that whatever happens tomorrow happens as I have done my bit now, and I'm looking forward to presenting it tomorrow more than I can say, and I'm gonna really enjoy and savour every second cos its been a long 15 weeks hard work and tomorrow is what it has all been about!!


----------



## cellaratt

Best of luck Bro...Looking forward to hearing the good news...Cheers...


----------



## bigguy6641

looking awesome mate....good luck, well thought out diet and cycle, looking to do something similar myself.


----------



## joeyh1485

good luck for tomorow mate


----------



## miles2345

thanks guys, fingers crossed have some good news to put on here in 24hrs time


----------



## robbo21

Hey Miles

Best of luck for tomo mate, its looks like its going to be a pretty tough class but by the looks of your most recent pics you'll more than hold your own and be in the running for a place at the brits.

Ill be there with a few guys im helping and supporting big steve so will see you there. The miss's will be bringing up some cakes for the boys for after the show, so feel free to introduce yourself and join in and have some,there will plenty to go around even for when big steve get's off stage!

Best of luck.

Marc


----------



## miles2345

thanks I hope so, but Ihope it is a good class with a lot of competitiors, be good to be a part of a decent spectacle come and say hi so I know who you are and I'll happily have a cake afterwards


----------



## robbo21

I think there's about 10 competitors in the class from when i spoke to mike last and a few good physiques in that also. Mike runs a great show and by the sounds of whos competing and the guest poser's like darren and james it definatley looks like the best for a long time, bit gutted that i missed out on being able to do it myself, but theres always next year.

Yeah will come up and say hi and then let you know when the cakes around!!

Marc


----------



## miles2345

looking forward to it, I cant let myself start worrying about who else will be there, just gonna enjoy the rest of my prep and enjoy tomorrow and we'll see what happens. cant wait, c


----------



## miles2345

5:30- just woke up and thats it now i can't get back to sleep. The pizza was heaven for the first half but I think I spent too long moving each bit round my mouth like a food critic and then the saltyness made my mouth really dry and the last half/quarter was hard work to get down, but I managed it 

I think today is going to be a long day and I find it so hard killing time for 5 hours between judging. I have cooked all my food for the day last night and I'm all packed, organised and ready to go. Be registering in 5 hours!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Littleluke

All the best mate. You've done all the hard work, time to enjoy it!


----------



## hilly

all the best mate good luck.


----------



## pob80

All the best mate good luck dude


----------



## Britbb

Hope it went well miles

Let us know what trophy you took mate


----------



## dmcc

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## The Chauffeur

Any news yet ?


----------



## miles2345

hi guys, came didnt place top 3, I think I was 4th but i'll have to wait and see the score sheet. one guy then dropped out from awful cramping. Very good line up, slightly disappointed not to place but I more than held my own and looked so much better than I could ever have imagined in april 2007. I'm really proud that I got myself to this standard regrdless of placing, and with Stuarts help presented a package that I was all together proud of. Even if secretly I'm a bit gutted I'm not making space for another big trophy but dont tell anyone!!

Thanks for everyones wishes, I had a great time and if not next year it'll be the following one I'm gonna do that show and I plan to be hard to beat by then. I'm really motivated to crack on and apply a few things that i have learned about my body whilst dieting and see the rewards with a full diet!!! 

I literally just got in, let me have a bath and I'll sort some piccies out

Congratulations to all the other guys I think it was a good one to watch, I hope so anyway


----------



## cellaratt

Congratulations Miles....enjoy some good food...can't wait for the pics...Cheers...I have to spread some love but your reps are coming bro... :beer:


----------



## miles2345

ok here are some pics, i'd like some pics of whole line up if people have them, but you know what families are like taking pictures  I'm so pleased with them, I felt my condition went a bit through the day but got home after steak salad, loadsa lemonade and water and looked the best I looked all day, got a photo shoot tomo so will be able to post up some pics then too, but here's some for now what do you think.


----------



## Guest

Looked wicked mate well done!


----------



## hilly

you looked really good mate


----------



## miles2345

I have woken up this morning, relooked at my pictures and all i can say is I'm in a great mood and I feel really upbeat and seriously buzzing to get back into my training. Stu said to me yesterday, why dont I go to leeds with him and lewis on the 28th to qualify and now I have slept on it I have a much clearer idea of what I think is best for me. If I do that the best case scenario is that I qualify but it puts me in a position that I don't want to be in. Firstly I'm not going to go chasing an invite firstly because it wasn't what I had planned to do should I not qualify and secondly I dont see what is to be achieved in the scheme of things, at best I could say that I competed at the finals if I qualified, but, I know I wont place now, and I'll be sworn to the Over 90kilo class. I think there is much more to be achieved and to focus on if I call it a day this year, and use it as motivation to come back when I and people around me are convince I have a shot at a trophy at the final and I believe that is not unachievable in 2 years based on my last years gains. I know what needs work and I know what i need to keep doing and I can't wait to start


----------



## MXD

Looking fkn ace m8, well done  !


----------



## Guest

well done miles you look awesome mate, especially front relaxed and front lat spread. and your back!!!

you said you wanted to come up against some stiff opposition and you obviously did but it is still good going

enjoy it mate


----------



## miles2345

I know mate thats it, I said that it was my reason for picking that show but I feel I have far more positives than negatives to take from yesterday because I felt I more than held me own agains some guys who were 10+years older


----------



## Guest

definately did more than hold your own, will be interested in seeing the full line up pics.


----------



## miles2345

me too, I haven't seen any yet I've only been able to go on peoples comments in the crowd so I'd like to see some good ones if anyone has any


----------



## Guest

Well done with the comp and 4th place (getting on stage is a large acheivement) is still good, you looked to be really enjoying it from the pics, the crowd notice that sort of thing.

Its good that this also gives you a motivational boost, hope that carries on right to your next comp.

Which i will hope you keep us all informed.


----------



## joeyh1485

Well done mate! Your back looks awsome in them pics


----------



## miles2345

Hi Miles,

We thought the pics were great and you looked in fine shape, enjoying yourself and all we can say is the guys who beat you must have been dynamite. Read all the messages and yours from this morning. Way to go.


----------



## miles2345

BTW - THATS MY NAN AND GRANDAD IN FRANCE WHO HAVE MY LOGON DETAILS TO SEE THE PICS, I'M NOT TELLING MYSELF I LOOK GREAT


----------



## Guest

yeah yeah we believe you miles


----------



## greg fear

miles a big well done its was a very tough class and

you did yourself proud didnt get to introuduce myself

but i was there and u looked great you can hold your head high.

all the best mate


----------



## miles2345

cheers greg, I enjoyed it.

**I changed my original post from when I got home, I said I came 4th but I changed it as I havent had it confirmed and I'll wait to see the score sheets and tell you how I did then


----------



## bigsteve1974

well done mate looked very good...


----------



## miles2345

cheers steve I didnt get to see the heavies in the end how dod you get on??


----------



## adrian1436114556

well done mate ,its all good learning to hone a bit next time out.

nice lines mate great v taper .


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate


----------



## bigsteve1974

miles2345 said:


> cheers steve I didnt get to see the heavies in the end how dod you get on??


i was against alex georgiev Ex IFBB pro... in all fairness the guys got good size a very good bodybuilder he went onto win the overall...so i wasnt expecting to beat him... althogh a few people were commenting that my condition was better. :thumb:

but enjoyed it

Steve


----------



## miles2345

he used to be a gladiator didnt he or was that a different one, i know one of the guys did!! anyway nice one, was a good day!!


----------



## adrian1436114556

well done steve ,thats a name from the past real quality bodybuilder as you say.

but you looked your best mate and thats a bit more experiance on ward and up.

well done


----------



## bigsteve1974

miles2345 said:


> he used to be a gladiator didnt he or was that a different one, i know one of the guys did!! anyway nice one, was a good day!!


thats the one mate.... :thumb:


----------



## DB

very well done mate u looked damn good there


----------



## gunit

well done miles,you have got a great attitude on you u mate,really respect that,tough class and i now certainly need to get my white ass in gear or il be doomed!!!

you looked good mate,lots of things to look back on and improve for the future shows.

all the best mate


----------



## dmcc

Well done Miles, great result and you looked great. Onward and upward!


----------



## leveret

looking fantastic mate!


----------



## Marsbar

well done Miles you looked brilliant .. v pleasing shape.. the Top 3 must have been something special if you didn't place.


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, I'm happy with how I looked I enjoyed the day and I felt 3rd was very close, I am looking forward to seeing the scores and how everyone shaped up, just had a couple of pics done this eve and had a few sent through...


----------



## hilly

very impressive mate


----------



## Guest

Very good Miles!

Out of pure curiosity what weight were you on stage (rough estimate) i know you said it would be around 220lb is that correct?

Shoulders are awesome mate...


----------



## miles2345

no mate originally said 210-15, bout 213-4 i think


----------



## shorty

awesome pics miles.... congrats on your placing too! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus

I note you said at the start of the thread that you were looking to do the novice class, presumably the o80's mate.

What class did you end up competing in then?

Got to say you looked great in the photos and did yourself proud. A great transformation to from the pre diet photos. Impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus

Actually just noticed in your heading it says NABBA for some reason i assumed it was the UKBFF you entered having gone to the last page and noted the mention of Leeds show ( UKBFF ). Which show was it Miles?


----------



## miles2345

original plan was nabba uk (leeds), was coming in ahead of schedule and thought ukbff wales was possible and a better show, just didnt know how to chenge thread title. I did ukbff welsh inters over 80s mate in the end and now i am calling it a day for the year and getting back to work for next time


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> original plan was nabba uk (leeds), was coming in ahead of schedule and thought ukbff wales was possible and a better show, just didnt know how to chenge thread title. I did ukbff welsh inters over 80s mate in the end and now i am calling it a day for the year and getting back to work for next time


Looks like i'll have my work cut out as im doing that class at Leeds and im a wee bit behind due to a late start, doh!!! :whistling:


----------



## martzee

you looked very good miles i think you came in on the button and can be proud with your performance it was a tough and close class


----------



## miles2345

Thanks I felt as prepared as I could be for that baptism of fire and although I was a bit disappointed about 3rd I am very pleased with how I looked and how I have progressed in 15 months. Hope your prep is going well for the England, good luck


----------



## Rebus

Miles, Really impressed with the studio photo's. Gave me an idea to get some done too as i don't really have any decent photos.

Was it costly to do and just a regular photographic studio mate or had they done bodybuilders before. :beer:


----------



## miles2345

i got really lucky, there is a bird who takes photos of all the clubbers and puts em in the local paper for people to buy prints of. She just bought a studio and wanted to build her portfolio and wanted physique shots, so she asked Scott. He said to her you're better off asking me cos I was ready for a show so I arranged three weeks ago to meet her the day after the show and I didnt have to pay for any of it, I guess usually be at least 100 quid


----------



## miles2345

I am having trouble deciding whether to do a 4-5 week rebound course BEFORE PCT or just getting into PCT and a solid diet with tribulus and ZMA etc immediately.

If I did a course I would possibly do 2 weeks of naps with deca and testex for the 4-5 weeks then start my PCT after that.

Can I get some general advice on this as I know different people have different ideas on this.


----------



## miles2345

Good luck but you wont see me there cos I wont be there I'm done for the year now


----------



## Guest

miles those photos are fantastic mate a real keepsake.... you will be able to look back as an old man and see how amazing you looked.... definately going to get something similar done next time i compete and hopefully by that time they will be just as impressive

any full line up pics out yet?


----------



## miles2345

no i'm going to get the pic cd eventually but bit skint at the mo


----------



## miles2345

got a few more through last night.....


----------



## miles2345

not full images yey but just the tasters, i'm so pleased with them, its nice to come out of it with something to show for it that you can always keep


----------



## Guest

that one of you and your son is fantastic mate


----------



## notorious1990

gotta be said you look awsome miles... all the best for comin year


----------



## miles2345

i love that one too, did you end up going out in torquay the other day mate?


----------



## hilly

pics are real good mate cant believe you got them done for free you fell on your feet there mate.


----------



## Guest

miles2345 said:


> i love that one too, did you end up going out in torquay the other day mate?


no mate i stayed in plymouth as i had to work late on the friday... didnt even manage to get down to core fitness just trained in the dockyard.... work is hectic.... currently just milling around the south coast.


----------



## miles2345

just a quick comparison from day one of diet to the show day


----------



## miles2345

did my first chest and shoulder split today I have created this split to eliminate shoulder pressing for a few months, I plan to balance out my weak areas, one of which is triceps, which isn't helped by my delts over powering them further. I think it is a good idea just to hit delts with a few raises after chest and it will also give my shoulders a bit of time to rest a couple of niggly little aches and pains.

I cannot believe how fired up I am for training, all I can think about is getting ready for next year, I have a total one track mind for qualifying through the Welsh show. I have no interest in eating sh!t, I am sticking to my diet with more of the same carbs and slightly more fats. I feel big and full but not puffy, I am not suffering from water retention on the rebound like I did last year and I feel much more comfortable in myself than this time last year and I put that down to a far more sensible method of dropping my water over the last 24 hours of the show preparation. I might have to add in a few extra rest days over the next week to 10 days as my quads are taking their time to recover and my next session in back and hamstrings.


----------



## Guest

Miles,

what is your current training split then, and what rep ranges are you using?

cheers


----------



## miles2345

I am running a 4 day split, with a rolling 2 days on 1 day off, basically runs 4 cycles every 3 weeks.* 1 - quads and calves2 - chest and delts3 - back and hams, calves4 - biceps and tricepsI intend to thrown in and extra calves session on a rest day with cardio and a few light ab sessions I will use pyramid system on reps on chest, shoulders and biceps 12-15 down to 8 ish on last (4th)My calves have begun to respond to high volume and high reps and my quads came on massively during my diet by doing 4 sets of 20-15 reps on everything so I am going to keep on with it for a few months and assess my progress around christmas time. I will start with med-high reps on hams until they feel solid again after cramping last week and over the next few weeks I will up the weight and drop the reps gradually to fit in with how I tend to train my back


----------



## miles2345

well without being too off, its not about whether you can be ar53d, start your own thread and get some feed back


----------



## Britbb

Miles well done mate, it doesnt matter about the placing, its HOW YOU LOOKED that counts!

And you looked wicked mate!

V nice shape and great conditioning.

Your waist is nice and narrow and you have good abdominal balance, something you dont see much thesedays, definately as you get heavier and more developed youll look great as a heavy


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, in the scheme of things it is the year that I am pleased with in general and I know so much more about diet and what works for me in my training then I ever did last year so I dont see why i cant repeat my gains from the past year. When I look at the big picture, I know it will be years before \i can compete as a heavy so I want to achieve something as a novice, if that means dieting down next year assessing my chances and then deciding to use the diet for the reboud and bulk for a further year before competing then that is what I will do, I would like to get to the stage over the next 2 years where if I qualified for the final I would have a shot a getting to the evening show, I plan to be patient and keep my options open but I want to achieve something tangible at the end of it as well as the intrinsic achievements like this year.


----------



## miles2345

mods-cheers for removing posts


----------



## Aftershock

miles2345 said:


> just a quick comparison from day one of diet to the show day


Its a definite improvement without the socks mate :innocent:

In all seriousness though, thats a beautiful physique (in a non gay way lol) and the pictures are awesome..


----------



## miles2345

thanks


----------



## miles2345

thanks


----------



## miles2345

had my first bad meal today, had a large dominos whilst watching the football with my mate, i was very disappointed, made me feel a bit sick really and I wished I hadnt eaten it.

I'm beginning to wonder how long its going to take for my quads to recover from wednesday, had to have a rest day today but doubt they wil be ready for deadlifting tomorrow!!


----------



## willsey4

Well done Miles. Pics look awesome


----------



## miles2345

thanks


----------



## miles2345

i know I was fired up for training quads last week and i definitely had the best quad session I ever had, maybe I was too fired up as that was wednesday and they are only just easing off luckily its a day off tomorrow before i do it again on thurs


----------

